# Need PC Configuration with in 50k Budget



## u4upendra (Aug 18, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Home purpose downloading movies, play games like COD, battlefield or Snipper riffle. Photoshop, Music Ripping, Will keep system on for 18 hours daily.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 50k is my budget.Through bank loan.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No!! Idea.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1tb hdd

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Need HD monitor. 22" inches.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Need all the required essentials.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Next week.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No I have not built on my own.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Hyderabad

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: This is my first PC I used laptop till now.(user note : this post is for my cousine helping him for his first PC)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 18, 2016)

Budget -62K (Modified) Skylake

Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
Sapphire RX470 4GB -17000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,
Logitech MK200 -800.

Total -62,600.

Since you are buying on bank loan you can extend your budget accordingly.

If you want Gaming Backlit Keyboard Combo then go with Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle.

Microsoft or Logitech combos are all EOL products, so dont go with them.

Go to Arun Computers, and ask for Mr.Ramu.
You can also go to Shwetha Computers, Moolchand & PL Computers, Amit Jain for price comparison. Okay.

Take quotes from each of the above specified vendors and buy from the cheapest Quote.




Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 18, 2016)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] thank you for the reply I can't cross 50k can you suggest in around 50k - 52k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 18, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -50K (Modified) Skylake
> 
> Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
> Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500,
> ...


Go with Zotac GTX950 2GB gpu - 12500,
Antec VP550P -4000,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't get anything below a GTX 960.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Aug 19, 2016)

*Case* Cooler Master K380 Case - RC-K380-KWN1
*CPU*
Intel Core i5-4460 Haswell - BX80646I54460
*Motherboard* MSI B85M-E45
*RAM* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (8GB x1) DDR3 1600Mhz Desktop RAM (F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL)
*SSD* Sandisk SSD Plus 120GB
*HDD* Western Digital Blue 1TB
*Graphic Card* MSI GeForce GTX N750Ti-2GD5/OC
*PSU* CoolerMaster B-Series B600 Watt PSU - RS600-ACABB1-UK

Approx Price: 51K

**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**


----------



## Cruzy (Aug 19, 2016)

AA

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 20, 2016)

Budget -52K (Modified) Skylake

Intel Core i3 6100 -8800,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
Zotac GTX950 2GB -12000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,
Antec VP550P -4000,
Logitech MK200 -800.

Total -51,600.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,
Logitech MK200 -800

Zotac GTX950 2GB -12000,
Antec VP550P -4000

 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] check this configuration any more suggestion??

In next ten years I should not face issue bro so I am careful.


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
> Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500,
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
> ...



Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500 - If you're not gonna overclock, B150 board is good enough. This will save you some bucks.
Zotac GTX950 2GB -12000 - For now you can skip this, you can get it little later.
Antec VP550P -4000 - Upto GTX 960, 450w is sufficient. Again, this will save you some bucks.

This will bring the bottom number to 45k (excluding graphic card). It still overshoots your 50k budget (when you buy 950 or rx460). Instead of i5 6500, go for i3 6100 which will perfectly fit your budget.


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

nac said:


> Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500 - If you're not gonna overclock, B150 board is good enough. This will save you some bucks.
> Zotac GTX950 2GB -12000 - For now you can skip this, you can get it little later.
> Antec VP550P -4000 - Upto GTX 960, 450w is sufficient. Again, this will save you some bucks.
> 
> This will bring the bottom number to 45k (excluding graphic card). It still overshoots your 50k budget (when you buy 950 or rx460). Instead of i5 6500, go for i3 6100 which will perfectly fit your budget.


Thank you for the reply
I would like to skip GPU but can't skip i5 6500 like to go for it.

Is there any area should I recheck??


Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

Final Configuration!!! Any more suggestion help me. [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
Gigabyte Z170-D3H -11500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,
Logitech MK200 -800
Antec VP550P -4000

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Final Configuration!!! Any more suggestion help me.  @bssunilreddy   @SaiyanGoku   @nac


If you're gonna overclock, better get a higher rated PSU and you will need after market cooler for that. Already, your budget has gone up. Think again if you wanna go this route. 
If you're getting Z170 for other feature set (other than OC) you're not getting from B150, then fine. Go ahead.


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

nac said:


> If you're gonna overclock, better get a higher rated PSU and you will need after market cooler for that. Already, your budget has gone up. Think again if you wanna go this route.
> If you're getting Z170 for other feature set (other than OC) you're not getting from B150, then fine. Go ahead.


I don't go over clock not a regular gamer .

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 20, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Final Configuration!!! Any more suggestion help me.  @bssunilreddy   @SaiyanGoku   @nac
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
> ...


*Budget-50K
*
Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
Cooler Master Hyper 103 CPU Cooler -1600,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Antec GX300 Cabinet -3700,
Antec VP550P -4000,
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,
APC 600VA UPS -2200,
Logitech MK200 -800.


*TOTAL -49,600.*

Since you are going to run 18 hours so go with after market CPU Cooler.

Go to Arun Computers, PL Computers, Swetha Peripherals to get Quotations and buy from the best Quotation.


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

Here is the arun computers estimation

​Intel Core i5 6500 @ 15,250/-
Gigabyte Z170-D3H@ 11,500/-
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz@ 2800/-​
WD Caviar Blue 1TB​ @ 3450/-​
Kingston 120gb SSD​ @ 2950/-​

Corsair SPEC-01@ 4500/-​

Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS@ 8800/-​
Logitech MK200@ 800/-​

Antec VP550P​ @ 3250/-​

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget-48K
> *
> Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
> Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
> ...


This configuration seems good and fine I am not a regular gamer to. I5 6500 and B150M D3H combination is good?? Can I add SSD of 120gb??

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 20, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Here is the arun computers estimation
> 
> ​Intel Core i5 6500 @ 15,250/-
> Gigabyte Z170-D3H@ 11,500/-
> ...



Go to Swetha Computers and ask for Mr.Moolchand. Get a Quotation from him.
Go to PL Computers and ask for Mr.Amit Jain. Get a Quotation from him.
Compare both and get the cheapest of both. Okay.

On June,3rd I bought exactly the same below config for a brother for 50K.

*Budget-50K
*
Intel Core i5 6500 -14800,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7500,
Cooler Master Hyper 103 CPU Cooler -1600,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Antec GX300 Cabinet -3700,
Antec VP550P -4000,
Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS -9000,
APC 600VA UPS -2200,
Logitech MK200 -800.


*TOTAL -49,600.*


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go to Swetha Computers and ask for Mr.Moolchand. Get a Quotation from him.
> Go to PL Computers and ask for Mr.Amit Jain. Get a Quotation from him.
> Compare both and get the cheapest of both. Okay.
> 
> ...


Then I would like to go for the same configuration I too need ups also. 600VA is good ???just need 15 mins stand by to save programms before shuting down.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 20, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Then I would like to go for the same configuration I too need ups also. 600VA is good ???just need 15 mins stand by to save programms before shuting down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk



Contact Numbers:
Moolchand -Swetha Computers -9000900071
Amit Jain - PL Computers -9246352400
Ramu - Arun Computers -9246548162


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Contact Numbers:
> Moolchand -Swetha Computers -9000900071
> Amit Jain - PL Computers -9246352400
> Ramu - Arun Computers -9246548162


Thank you Sunil, I will contact them.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 20, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Thank you Sunil, I will contact them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


You should look to them like you are well versed with computer hardware.
If they think that you are a NOOB then you will get looted.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You should look to them like you are well versed with computer hardware.
> If they think that you are a NOOB then you will get looted.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Got the point. I will call them and will get the quotations and will post here.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 25, 2016)

Finalised my PC can you guys check and any more suggestion please. Should I add Cooler?? To my configuration and Zotac 950 good Asus 950 is good???

CPU: Intel Core i3-6100 3.7GHz Dual-Core Processor

Or

Intel Core i5 6500 LGA1151 Socket 3.20GHz Processor

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-B150M-DS3H Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard

Memory:* Kingston Hyper (8x1) 8gb Ram

SSD: Kingston UV 300 120 gb

HDD: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

Video Card: Asus* GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card

Case:* Coolermaster elite 311

Power Supply:* Corsair* VS 550

Monitor:* Dell* Ips s2216 H 21.5 " 
Keyboard and Mouse : Logitech MK200

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2016)

Get Antec VP550P and GTX 960/RX 470 instead of Corsair VS 550 and GTX 950


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Antec VP550P and GTX 960/RX 470 instead of Corsair VS 550 and GTX 950


GTX 960 Asus or MSI or Zotac??

Its going above my budget mate. Costing around 17k above.

Should I need a cooler??

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> GTX 960 Asus or Nvidia???
> 
> Should I need a cooler??
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk



Zotac gives 5 year warranty and Asus gives 3 year warranty.
If you want to upgrade the GPU in 2-3 years, go with Asus else Zotac.


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Zotac gives 5 year warranty and Asus gives 3 year warranty.
> If you want to upgrade the GPU in 2-3 years, go with Asus else Zotac.


Its beyond my budget mate. Suggest me a below 12k. Check below to if any good in both:

MSI GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 OC Edition Dual Fan Graphic Card

Asus GTX750TI-OC-2GD5 Graphic Card

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2016)

u4upendra said:


> Its beyond my budget mate. Suggest me a below 12k. Check below to if any good in both:
> 
> MSI GTX 750 TI 2GB DDR5 OC Edition Dual Fan Graphic Card
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] was going to sell his GTX 960. Check with him.

750Ti is EOL now. 

Both GTX 960 and RX 470 are going for around 15k. Local shops might have them for cheaper.


----------



## u4upendra (Aug 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] was going to sell his GTX 960. Check with him.
> 
> 750Ti is EOL now.
> 
> Both GTX 960 and RX 470 are going for around 15k. Local shops might have them for cheaper.


Thank you will check out. Should my CPU need extra cooler fan??

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] was going to sell his GTX 960. Check with him.
> 
> 750Ti is EOL now.
> 
> Both GTX 960 and RX 470 are going for around 15k. Local shops might have them for cheaper.


Yes, one of the best 960 cards   for 10,500+shipping. There's a thread too in sell category 

*forum.digit.in/bazaar/198362-asus-strix-gtx960-2gb-warranty-11-000-quick-sale.html

Apparently, a 960 would suffice for your needs. The same card for new costs around 15k offline, and around 16k online. 
Let me know @Op if you're interested. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 3, 2016)

Purchased My PC
Configuration
CPU: Intel Core i5 6500 LGA1151 Socket 3.20GHz Processor

Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-B150M-D3H LGA 1151 Intel DDR4 B150 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz

Storage: Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive 

SSD: Samsung 750 Evo120GB 2.5-inch Solid State Drive

Case: Corsair Spec 01

Power Supply: Corsair VS550P

Monitor: Dell S2216H 22" LED

Ups: APC 600VA UPS 

Epson L220 Printer

Keyboard and mouse : Logitech MK200

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 3, 2016)

^Why Corsair PSU? Should have gone for Antec or Season as suggested by everyone in this thread.

and what about the GPU?


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 3, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^Why Corsair PSU? Should have gone for Antec or Season as suggested by everyone in this thread.
> 
> and what about the GPU?


GPU postponed for Feb my budget not permitted I have to replace GPU with printer I need it.

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## u4upendra (Oct 11, 2016)

Close the thread mods

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------

